# Best Rom ever



## AOKPxFR3AK

Here is the best sense 4 Rom ever..its comepletely stable and fast, its my daily driver

TSM Ultimate Kang Bang

Link- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1553357

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

ScreenShots

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

